# 6 Month old female spayed kitten attacking 4 Year old neutered Male cat



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

Okay so about 5 months ago we got a lovely kitten named Kirby, I absolutely love her but the same can't be said about my 4 year old, Gumbo.

Now Gumbo has been attacked and attacked by Kirby, she just jumps on him as soon as she see's him, and the poor thing never gets time alone, he does tolerate it since he just trys to run away (he is a friendly cat) but now he just goes outside to be left alone (we're not letting kirby out for another year) Any ideas on how to get her to leave him alone? We've tried using toys but it doesn't last long


----------

